# And your next Spitfire Purchase will be?



## easyrider (Apr 28, 2020)

LCOS


----------



## holywilly (Apr 28, 2020)

Eurorack Modules


----------



## Emmanuel (Apr 28, 2020)

HZPP !


----------



## Brasart (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm stuck between multiple choices; would love to get Chamber Strings, Percussion Swarm, HZ Percussion and Eric Whitacre Choir


----------



## Mornats (Apr 28, 2020)

Solo strings upgrade from the original version.


----------



## Monkberry (Apr 28, 2020)

Neo and Symphonic Strings Evolution.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd prefer selling some


----------



## Michael Stibor (Apr 28, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I'd prefer selling some


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## easyrider (Apr 28, 2020)

mikefrommontreal said:


> I was thinking the same thing!



What ones ?


----------



## yiph2 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hopefully BBCSO if it's half price for spring sale or whatever is coming up


----------



## dariusofwest (Apr 28, 2020)

Hmm, probably the Joey Burgess Percussion. I've been wanting to buy that or CinePerc for years, so I wanna get either one soon ^_^.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 28, 2020)

I wish I could sell BML Mural Vol 1 and get HZP!


----------



## damcry (Apr 28, 2020)

Ambient guitar probably


----------



## Technostica (Apr 28, 2020)

More F****** Strings Lock-down Edition with Extra Strings (No BS, Game-changer, no brainer, la-di-da, Cinematastic, seat of your pants, cor blimey guvnor, Limited Release).
Only available as a freebie if you spend exactly $666.66 at the store between 06.66 and 16.66 on 06/06.
Needs 666GB of free disk space and a spare kidney.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Apr 28, 2020)

easyrider said:


> What ones ?


If I could, I'd sell them all. BHCT, Albion, Studio Woodwinds.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Apr 28, 2020)

My first few purchases were a bit disappointing (HZPiano, SCS, Albion One) but the recent Spitfire Percussion and LCO Textures have been amazing, and makes me want to get the Olafur Chamber Evos as well because of how good LCO Textures are


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 28, 2020)

easyrider said:


> What ones ?



I think I'd keep the legacy Albion and the Cimbalom. All the rest I can do without - Symphonic Brass/Winds, Albion ONE, probably SCS too, and a bunch of the smaller ones.


----------



## KallumS (Apr 28, 2020)

Definitely going to upgrade to Studio Brass and Winds Pro are some point, but probably not this year.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Apr 28, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I think I'd keep the legacy Albion and the Cimbalom. All the rest I can do without - Symphonic Brass/Winds, Albion ONE, probably SCS too, and a bunch of the smaller ones.


Interesting, did you move away from the hall sound or did you never get comfortable with the playability aspects.
Or something else all together?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 28, 2020)

Probably nothing, if I'm honest. Maybe if they make a BBSCO: Woodwinds Professional or something where they make a deep sampled library, but I'm not exactly hurting for woodwinds.


----------



## Stringtree (Apr 28, 2020)

Jack Sparrow Strings? 

Naw, SCS.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 28, 2020)

wilifordmusic said:


> Interesting, did you move away from the hall sound or did you never get comfortable with the playability aspects.
> Or something else all together?



Kind of both those reasons. The ambience is too much for me, it's like an omnipresent layer of mist between me and the music. I tend to prefer a tighter, a bit more flexible ambience.
The other thing is that SF is too rickety for me. I need things to be a bit more reliable, especially at higher tempi, with a bit more clean editing, and first and foremost - in tune. 

Maybe it's a psychological thing, but working with the SF libraries always makes me uncomfortable, it's difficult and I'm not happy with the results, and then I end up switching to other libraries and get it done. It's just not for me.


----------



## korgscrew2000 (Apr 28, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Maybe it's a psychological thing, but working with the SF libraries always makes me uncomfortable, it's difficult and I'm not happy with the results, and then I end up switching to other libraries and get it done. It's just not for me.



I know exactly what you mean! I thought I was alone!  Maybe it's becuase the hype was there andthe library doesn't quite hit that hype.

I have recently bought Cinematic Studio Strings and it's like night and day. I think with Spitfire, there is too much going on with patches, articulations, mics etc which is great, but I don't think a lot of people use the sheer amount of mics that recent libraries have. CSS has a mix and three mics and the mix sounds great.

There are a few patches I love. Like the Brass and reverses form Albion 2. I really want to get Tundra for an atmospheric string library, something I can just go to for that effect, rather than bits and bobs from different libraries and it's not a huge expense at the moment.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Apr 28, 2020)

JH, Thanks for taking the time to reply with your thoughts and feelings about the libraries.
I use the stuff recorded in the hall for one kind of thing and the Studio Series (SA) for a different type of sound and style.
The addition of mics in the Pro series is useful if you like the sound.
BHCT was recorded in the same room as the Studio Series and it was one of the reasons I adopted the entire Studio Pro Series.

Ever since the early 80's and I bought my first sampler (Korg DSS-1), I've yet to find a library or instrument that didn't have some sort of fault or shortcoming.
That's part of the sample game.

thanks again. Steve


----------



## GingerMaestro (Apr 28, 2020)

Probably Chamber Strings..I was holding out for Nashville Strings, but I think there's more bang for your buck with SCS..That said, as another poster suggested, They maybe be bringing something new out or maybe porting some libraries over to their own player..Like the Universal Audio's Lumina...Or maybe some kind of BBSO Core..I'd be interested in that !


----------



## TomislavEP (Apr 28, 2020)

OACE for sure. As I wrote several times earlier on the board, this is the only thing from their current portfolio that I really want to have in addition to my twelve SA libraries. Not only due to its sound, but also because I feel this could actually help me build background strings arrangement more elegantly and quickly where needed.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 28, 2020)

HZPP upgrade
HZS
SYM STR Evolutions
Glass & Steel


----------



## Social_Ghost1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Just got my hands on Albion NEO over the weekend after a lot of back and forth. Suffice to say it was money well spent, it's incredibly inspiring to work with.


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 28, 2020)

Nothing. Waiting for SSO Pro that was supposed to be released last year already.


----------



## Technostica (Apr 28, 2020)

Terry Riley Westworld Edition with the optional Blade Runner pack.
It’s a virtual Terry Riley full size robot that mimics the workings of the great man himself in great detail.
So it meditates for 4 hours a day and is trippin’ balls on the last Sunday of every month on Peyote, so you have to collaborate with it based on its schedule not yours. Plus it takes naps after lunch and goes to bed by 8:30.
I’d like to purchase the Pro version as the standard one only works ‘In C”. 
There were some unfortunate incidents with the beta versions which is why I’m going for the Blade Runner pack.
It’s basically a replicant bodyguard and will take out Terry if he goes all ‘Alien’ on your ass.
Terry won’t do Techno no matter how nicely you ask.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Apr 28, 2020)

korgscrew2000 said:


> I have recently bought Cinematic Studio Strings and it's like night and day. I think with Spitfire, there is too much going on with patches, articulations, mics etc which is great, but I don't think a lot of people use the sheer amount of mics that recent libraries have. CSS has a mix and three mics and the mix sounds great.


This is what I’ve been preaching for some time. For those that like Spitfire, great. There’s a lot to like about the company, particularly their great videos and community spirit. But when it comes right down to it, it’s just not at the same level of product as the Cinematic stuff for actual composing. For textures and sounds design, Spitfire can be quite inspiring.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 28, 2020)

mikefrommontreal said:


> This is what I’ve been preaching for some time. For those that like Spitfire, great. There’s a lot to like about the company, particularly their great videos and community spirit. But when it comes right down to it, it’s just not at the same level of product as the Cinematic stuff for actual composing. For textures and sounds design, Spitfire can be quite inspiring.



I think it comes down to end users to decide if a sample Library works for them. People love Spitfire Chamber Strings..Me included...other people don't...There is no right or wrong library and to suggest otherwise is ludicrous...

One could argue that Cinematic Studio strings does not cover enough ground in terms of articulations so by this it could be deemed " not as useful" as some other libraries....


----------



## ism (Apr 28, 2020)

mikefrommontreal said:


> This is what I’ve been preaching for some time. For those that like Spitfire, great. There’s a lot to like about the company, particularly their great videos and community spirit. But when it comes right down to it, it’s just not at the same level of product as the Cinematic stuff for actual composing. For textures and sounds design, Spitfire can be quite inspiring.



Actually, I'm pretty sure it is possible to do "actual composition" with spitfire libraries.

CSS has it's own aesthetic space, and it's quite wonderful.

But it's not a zero sum game.


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 28, 2020)

Likely nothing for a very long time. They will have to come out with something new that's really intriguing which is hard to do. Their latest release, Olafur Arnalds Stratus, didn't appeal to me too much at the price point even after the discounts I qualified for. (not that it's bad, but not for me).

We'll see what they come out with next... In the meantime, I'm going to relegate myself to Pianobook and save some money.


----------



## Stringtree (Apr 28, 2020)

There have been Spitfire hits, and I have some but not all. They are trying to reach different market segments lately and I respect that. I don't need evolving textures and stuff. What I want from them is very expensive, and sometimes there are amazing deals. 

I want discrete instrument sections and the quality of sampling that has a shovel for diggy parts, little icons that tell you there are soft and wild things. Shorts, longer bits, longer still, longer still, some at the bridge and some over the fingerboard, and then surprises. 

It's likely I don't want the new stuff from Spitfire but a piece of their rock that made them so great. 

Why would I buy innovations from them when I have so much to catch up on?

Greg


----------



## ism (Apr 28, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> Why would I buy innovations from them when I have so much to catch up on?


I keep saying that. Specifically that I need to hold out and finally get SCS.

Then they release something like OACE or stratus, and my resolve, to quote Aquinas, it is all like straw.


----------



## Stringtree (Apr 28, 2020)

ism said:


> I keep saying that. Specifically that I need to hold out and finally get SCS.
> 
> Then they release something like OACE or stratus, and my resolve, to quote Aquinas, it is all like straw.




ism, Yeah!!! 

It's CH's favorite. It's a go-to. I want it. The others I have approach it, but do not satisfy. Tundra. Loegria. This thing has a long history and a development trajectory. 

I'm a simple man. I don't need wubwubwub. I want tender small sections making small music. I know what I want to do with it from there. 

All the twists and turns, I hear fingers on strings. 

Greg


----------



## ism (Apr 28, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> ism, Yeah!!!
> 
> It's CH's favorite. It's a go-to. I want it. The others I have approach it, but do not satisfy. Tundra. Loegria. This thing has a long history and a development trajectory.
> 
> ...


Yes to all that!

... except that it's actually very hard to imagine having to go back to a life without Tundra, or OACE, or LCO, or Stratus ...


----------



## CT (Apr 28, 2020)

ism said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure it is possible to do "actual composition" with spitfire libraries.



Absolutely not. Exactly zero professionals use Spitfire to do actual composition at an acceptable level.


----------



## Iswhatitis (Apr 28, 2020)

SSO Professional


----------



## davidson (Apr 28, 2020)

I'll buy the Silvestri composer toolkit when it's released.


----------



## Billy Palmer (Apr 28, 2020)

Symphonic woodwinds


----------



## Stringtree (Apr 28, 2020)

I hope they are listening. At this time? I would do hours of music with things I couldn't imagine affording. It's been a long time. 

Spitfire, please rain down awesome spring showers of sweet stuff that we can afford for a day or two. You've given me countless hours of majesty on my dumb keyboard, and even more through your videos. 

I've been with you a long time. 

I want the Chamber Strings. 

Greg


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 28, 2020)

from now on, I'm not putting a penny in SF's products unless they prove themselves committed to revisiting & improving their already existing ones....otherwise there are plenty of other developers now who deserve supporting for continuously improving their products (which shows respect and "listening" to their customers) rather than pumping out new ones


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 28, 2020)

ism said:


> I keep saying that. Specifically that I need to hold out and finally get SCS.


Yes it's really a must have!


----------



## Pincel (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm intrigued by the London Contemporary Orchestra Strings, so that's a good candidate.


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 28, 2020)

miket said:


> Absolutely not. Exactly zero professionals use Spitfire to do actual composition at an acceptable level.


So what do professionals use?


----------



## yiph2 (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm pretty sure Hans Zimmer uses their stuff
Also Guy Michelmore, they are his favourite


----------



## CT (Apr 28, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> So what do professionals use?



I don't know, you'd have to ask someone who actually believes what I said.


----------



## easyrider (May 18, 2020)

Sale incoming


----------



## muziksculp (May 18, 2020)

Most likely BBCSO Core, but it's already at a reduced price until May 31st.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 18, 2020)

Nothing, as I purchased BBCSO Professional as a half-mistake:
So by that, I mean that I saw the Core and Discover released, then went to check out how much it would be on Paypal Credit... half-way through the purchase process (where you get to see the credit options), my Safari glitched out and even though I was greeted by a message informing me I had not been charged, I got an email that confirmed I had (No, seriously this really happened to me)

So, next thing I knew I was £928 down on Credit 
I have to laugh, because I brought it on myself.. curiosity killed the cat et' all

Though, 30 minutes later I was downloading the Library and getting excited for my limited custom SSD arrival two days later 

But now, no more libraries until I have been through all of them and learned all 550+ mixing plugins I own

Time to make use of everything! And practice my guitar playing again


----------



## synkrotron (May 18, 2020)

holywilly said:


> Eurorack Modules



A Disting EX perhaps?

It comes ready loaded with some LABS samples. So modular and Spitfire Audio in the same package.

(got mine a couple of weeks ago)


----------



## CATDAD (May 18, 2020)

OACE! I have their Aperture Strings library and it got me wanting more textural string stuff! It looks like a truly innovative product.

I keep waffling back and forth on SCS. It has a beautiful sound, and would mix well with their Solo Strings which I have already but...

I am also thinking of getting CSS instead and using the Spitfire Solo Strings primarily as a 1st desk layering tool to give it that rough texture that CSS lacks when called for, because CSS's legato is absolutely ridonkulous but the smooth sound is a little too dark for me. Plus I could spend the extra cash saved on CSB!


----------



## EBicks (May 18, 2020)

Probably gonna pull the trigger on SSS next week..


----------



## CT (May 18, 2020)

Glass and Steel. That's all. Hopefully....


----------



## JT (May 18, 2020)

Probably nothing for a while. I got BBCSO last fall, and with everything I had before that, I've got all the tools I need to make music. Unfortunately, work has come to a standstill, nothing's happening right now. That means no purchases now either.


----------



## holywilly (May 18, 2020)

Maybe Angular Strings EVO and Fragile Strings EVO, and a 4TB SSD for all my Spitfire samples.


----------



## muadgil (May 18, 2020)

For me it will be Ricotti Mallets and Scraped Percussions. I just love playing Marimbas, and the CinePerc one deceived me a bit. And the Scraped wil be a great FX tool for cheap with the sale.


----------



## Thunderous Light (May 18, 2020)

Most likely Symphonic Woodwinds Pro. Maybe another if finances permit. A tie between Tundra and Neo and Im trying to decide who. Or maybe BBCSO Core? But for sure Woodwinds is next in the Spitfire wishlist sale. I need a good woodwind library.


----------



## Rex282 (May 18, 2020)

Welll since everybody says IHAVE to have SCS I have to get it....excuse me now....I have to go jump off the roof.............


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 18, 2020)

I'd like to try Hans Zimmer Strings, but I doubt I'll ever buy it. Even at 50% off it's too expensive for me to take a punt on a product that can't be returned or re-sold. I just might not like it, though I think I would. And also it's a bit niche for me considering the cost. But I do appreciate the price of it is related to how expensive it must have been to create it. The tea and biscuits bill for the cellos alone must have been eye-watering.....

I'm patiently waiting for the updated Symphonic Orchestra update to drop. Though I like the idea of the BBCSO, I have no real desire to buy it, though the discover version may well change my mind when it arrives my account.

My next purchase from Spitfire is very likely to be some of their Staffpad libraries, but I've just caved and ordered VSL Synchronized Solo Strings, so my wallet is getting a few days off.

I do love the Synchron player, it's my favourite by a long way. Imagine Hollywood Orchestra Diamond in that player, balanced and positioned ready to roll - it would be very special indeed, and we might well be getting something along those lines later this year. Here's hoping !

Anything I buy now is for giggles, I've got way more than I need, so I'll have a look at the sale tomorrow when it is unveiled, but probably will just be watching from afar.

Oh, and if anyone from @Spitfire Team is reading this, you really need to up your game on documentation and walkthroughs for your Staffpad libraries. You are a company that shoots more video than Netflix, yet there is nothing about this on your site, nor on the Staffpad store.... Even a single page .PDF of how articulations are invoked would be rapturously welcomed......


----------



## doctoremmet (May 18, 2020)

@Spitfire Team Is there a list or another quick way to check what libraries are available in your own player / plugin? I like those way better than the Kontakt UI. There’s HZ, all BBCSO, the Originals. Any more? Will Solo Strings be ported over at some point?


----------



## Will Wilson (May 19, 2020)

Was thinking about this last night. Thought great I can get Albion II. Then I remembered. 

RIP Albion II

Perhaps Albion III or Ambient Guitars, I don’t need either but they are the only things I don’t have that tickle my fancy.


----------



## Mornats (May 19, 2020)

Definitely going for the upgrade from the original solo strings to the latest version. The upgrade is currently (non-sale price) £219 instead of £349 for me so it should be a good deal in the sale and we'll worth it. It looks like a huge update.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 19, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Definitely going for the upgrade from the original solo strings to the latest version. The upgrade is currently (non-sale price) £219 instead of £349 for me so it should be a good deal in the sale and we'll worth it. It looks like a huge update.


Sorry, lazy question; what update would that be? The one where the playable legato patches were introduced, some time last year? Or did they port it to their own player?


----------



## Mornats (May 19, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Sorry, lazy question; what update would that be? The one where the playable legato patches were introduced, some time last year? Or did they port it to their own player?


The version I have is the one they recorded many years ago so it's the upgrade from that to the current version. So mine just has violin, viola and cello, a legato patch for each and a single patch with half dozen articulations in.


----------



## Mornats (May 19, 2020)

Mine is about 7GB I think compared to 43GB for the latest.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 19, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Mine is about 7GB I think compared to 43GB for the latest.


Makes sense. Thanks you!


----------



## easyrider (May 20, 2020)

Not long now


----------



## Consona (May 20, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I'd prefer selling some




Anyone interested in my Albion II Loegria?


----------



## Stringtree (May 20, 2020)

Aaaah. Discounts.


----------



## Will Wilson (May 20, 2020)

Discounts are now live for some.

Some tasty discounts indeed!


----------



## StillLife (May 20, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Definitely going for the upgrade from the original solo strings to the latest version. The upgrade is currently (non-sale price) £219 instead of £349 for me so it should be a good deal in the sale and we'll worth it. It looks like a huge update.


I never had the old solo strings, but I like the new ones very much.


----------



## Brasart (May 20, 2020)

SSO + a harp at 900€, wow! 
It hasn't never been at this price point, no? Fantastic price to get an orchestral suite


----------



## StillLife (May 20, 2020)

Will Wilson said:


> Discounts are now live for some.
> 
> Some tasty discounts indeed!


I think the same discounts as with the last wishlist sales? 40% of individual products, 30% of libraries - newer products back to intro price?


----------



## Will Wilson (May 20, 2020)

Has anyone got Ambient Guitars? I've missed it a few times on sale and at £149 I'm really tempted?


----------



## Will Wilson (May 20, 2020)

StillLife said:


> I think the same discounts as with the last wishlist sales? 40% of individual products, 30% of libraries - newer products back to intro price?



Pretty much, the magic happens when you complete a collection,

Hans Zimmer Percussion was £209

I completed the Spitfire Scoring Professional collection (was only missing Hans Zimmer Percussion) and got it for £157!


----------



## StillLife (May 20, 2020)

Will Wilson said:


> Has anyone got Ambient Guitars? I've missed it a few times on sale and at £149 I'm really tempted?


I got it in the last sale. It sounds good, and has a lot in it, but I haven't used it as much as I thought, mainly because the NKS is really bad in this one.


----------



## Will Wilson (May 20, 2020)

StillLife said:


> I got it in the last sale. It sounds good, and has a lot in it, but I haven't used it as much as I thought, mainly because the NKS is really bad in this one.



Thanks I don't do NKS so not an issue for me. How usable is it though? Can you simply play guitar notes or is it mainly pads and drones etc?


----------



## StillLife (May 20, 2020)

Will Wilson said:


> Thanks I don't do NKS so not an issue for me. How usable is it though? Can you simply play guitar notes or is it mainly pads and drones etc?


It's both. You can play notes (but not in the way you can with Orange Tree) and there are a lot of drones, chords, pads, sequences, fx (strums with a coin near the bridge, for instance). There is even an evo. It sounds excellent, but it is not a regular guitar library. As with it says on the box: its pretty ambient.


----------



## StillLife (May 20, 2020)

Any love for the Symphonic Organ? Can you rock with it?


----------



## CT (May 20, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Scamper (May 20, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I like those way better than the Kontakt UI. There’s HZ, all BBCSO, the Originals. Any more? Will Solo Strings be ported over at some point?



There are some other libraries for the Spitfire player (or dedicated Spitfire plugin) like: Orbis, BT Phobos, Eric Whitacre Choir and of course all the LABS stuff. I'm not sure, if there's a better way to check for this plugin, but at least you can see on the store page, whether it's Kontakt or the dedicated plugin.


----------



## Brasart (May 20, 2020)

The latest 3 Evolutions are on the player too (2 Strings and 1 Woodwinds) IIRC, and with what Scamper mentioned I think that's about it


----------



## Michel Simons (May 20, 2020)

Scamper said:


> There are some other libraries for the Spitfire player like: Orbis, BT Phobos, Eric Whitacre Choir and of course all the LABS stuff. I'm not sure, if there's a better way to check for this plugin, but at least you can see on the store page, whether it's Kontakt or the dedicated plugin.



BT Phobos is not for the Spitfire player. It's a separate plugin.


----------



## Denkii (May 20, 2020)

For everyone looking into SSS: there's a bundle that includes SSS and Harps which is less expensive than SSS alone.
See https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/justin-hurwitz-essential-selects/

Same goes for the entire Symphonic range + harps. This bundle is cheaper: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/justin-hurwitz-professional-selects/


----------



## Scamper (May 20, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> BT Phobos is not for the Spitfire player. It's a separate plugin.


Alright, but it's a dedicated Spitfire plugin and somehow this is all the same for me. I fixed my post to be more exact.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 20, 2020)

Scamper said:


> Alright, but it's a dedicated Spitfire plugin and somehow this is all the same for me. I fixed my post to be more exact.


Thank you very much. Like you I kind of put all the proprietary Spitfire stuff in one “category”. So the Labs stuff and the Originals and the other €29 stuff is all in a white version of the plugin, whereas the larger instruments have a black background and basically more dedicated functionality, like the EVO grid type stuff.


----------



## berto (May 20, 2020)

And your next Spitfire Purchase will be?

The same as my previous one ...


----------



## Scamper (May 20, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Thank you very much. Like you I kind of put all the proprietary Spitfire stuff in one “category”. So the Labs stuff and the Originals and the other €29 stuff is all in a white version of the plugin, whereas the larger instruments have a black background and basically more dedicated functionality, like the EVO grid type stuff.



Oh right, I didn't even make the connection in the whole product line, but it sure is apparent with grey-scale transition of the BBCSO series. Being a hobbyist, the boring grey of BBCSO Core is just the right thing for me.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 20, 2020)

Scamper said:


> Oh right, I didn't even make the connection in the whole product line, but it sure is apparent with grey-scale transition of the BBCSO series. Being a hobbyist, the boring grey of BBCSO Core is just the right thing for me.


Most of my stuff is white, which is also accurate 😂


----------



## gpax (May 20, 2020)

StillLife said:


> I got it in the last sale. It sounds good, and has a lot in it, but I haven't used it as much as I thought, mainly because the NKS is really bad in this one.


What do you mean by “bad?” Is it they haven’t mapped more parameters to take advantage of NKS, or that it is actually broken and does not work? Developers in general vary in terms of mapping and assigning parameters to take advantage of NI hardware. Spitfire has been generally good in supporting it, I find, though which light/keyswitch cues and mapped controls are implemented varies from library to library.


----------



## StillLife (May 20, 2020)

gpax said:


> What do you mean by “bad?” Is it they haven’t mapped more parameters to take advantage of NKS, or that it is actually broken and does not work? Developers in general vary in terms of mapping and assigning parameters to take advantage of NI hardware. Spitfire has been generally good in supporting it, I find, though which light/keyswitch cues and mapped controls are implemented varies from library to library.


It is certainly not broken, but I find the browsing categories hard to work with. I do not get why they differ from the organisation of the nki's in regular Kontakt.
I do agree that some Spitfire libs have very good nks, I am pretty happy with the way Solo Strings, SCS and North 7 were done, for instance. EWC, though being a non-kontakt library also has great NKS. That's why I was baffled that the nks in Ambient G was so badly done; just when I primarely had purchased it to upgrade my Enigma lib to nks...


----------



## gpax (May 20, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I think I'd keep the legacy Albion and the Cimbalom. All the rest I can do without - Symphonic Brass/Winds, Albion ONE, probably SCS too, and a bunch of the smaller ones.


To admittedly put you on the spot: at what point did you continue to buy, and why? Was was it out of hyped seduction, informed consent, or some other compulsion that kept you thinking the next one might be a keeper?


----------



## gpax (May 20, 2020)

StillLife said:


> It is certainly not broken, but I find the browsing categories hard to work with. I do not get why they differ from the organisation of the nki's in regular Kontakt.
> I do agree that some Spitfire libs have very good nks, I am pretty happy with the way Solo Strings, SCS and North 7 were done, for instance. EWC, though being a non-kontakt library also has great NKS. That's why I was baffled that the nks in Ambient G was so badly done; just when I primarely had purchased it to upgrade my Enigma lib to nks...


That is what I thought you meant. The “standard’ in NKS gets liberally interpreted I find, even where different teams under the same developer may prioritize how much effort they put into this.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (May 20, 2020)

gpax said:


> To admittedly put you on the spot: at what point did you continue to buy, and why? Was was it out of hyped seduction, informed consent, or some other compulsion that kept you thinking the next one might be a keeper?



None of the above, badumm-tshh.


----------



## CatOrchestra (May 20, 2020)

I would like Eric Whitacre Choir. 

I am thinking of getting a simple Choir so Eric Whitacre Choir is maybe overkill. But who knows. Maybe I will get something from the VSL Choir/Vocal range or 8Dio range.


----------



## EBicks (May 20, 2020)

Denkii said:


> For everyone looking into SSS: there's a bundle that includes SSS and Harps which is less expensive than SSS alone.
> See https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/justin-hurwitz-essential-selects/
> 
> Same goes for the entire Symphonic range + harps. This bundle is cheaper: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/justin-hurwitz-professional-selects/



These are the exact two products I was planning on buying. I can’t believe the price.. wow!


----------



## Jacob Fanto (May 20, 2020)

I already have Albion One, Orchestral Swarm, and HZ Percussion.

With the sale, I have my eyes on a few things:

OACE vs. Olafur Collection
Is there a notable difference between OACE and OAE that I should be aware of? And would you say that for writing in a style similar to his often, that Stratus and OACT would be worth it in the bundle? And for someone who has access to the sale at the moment, what is the price of the collection?

Complete Orchestra
Justin Hurwitz Professional (Spitfire whole symphonic lineup + Harp) for $900
BBCSO Core/Pro ($349/$524)
-I have stacked discounts on the Pro version, an EDU from before the three separate tiers and the intro discount.

As you saw in my owned products, I’m severely lacking a complete orchestra. So which of the aforementioned products would be the most bang for my buck? I’d compose mostly orchestral film scores as well as classical.


----------



## schrodinger1612 (May 20, 2020)

curious to know what you all think is the best value for money in the current sale?


----------



## Monkberry (May 20, 2020)

Neo was the main thing I wanted but it was not the 40% discount I was hoping for. I still picked it up for $350 only because in the words of Peter Gabriel I have No Self Control! I did get Symphonic Strings Evolutions and that was absolutely worth the price of $161. Now I'm going to try to be a grown up and resist spending any further but no guarantees. I've been losing that battle for quite a few decades.


----------



## Technostica (May 20, 2020)

The SOUND DUST bundles are whispering to me ...


----------



## Scamper (May 20, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> So which of the aforementioned products would be the most bang for my buck? I’d compose mostly orchestral film scores as well as classical.



I'd say the Justin Hurwitz Selection is really the main highlight of this sale at 60% off.
The best deal for the whole Symphonic Orchestra was just the "Spitfire Symphony Orchestra" bundle, which is at about 1190€. Having the whole thing at 840€ is great, considering that the strings alone usually cost almost that much. The percussion at 40% off will also complete the whole orchestra nicely.

The Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra is still fantastic and compared to the BBCSO, it is more comprehensive with more articulations and deeper sampled with more dynamic layers. According to people's experiences, it's not always super consistent though.

Regarding OAE and OACE, I'm not so familiar with them, but you need to check out these Waves patches, which are only in OACE. If I'm getting OACE one day, it's because of those.


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 20, 2020)

(sorry if the answer to my question has already been answered) For those who can see the early discount, how much is OACE?


----------



## Scamper (May 20, 2020)

N.Caffrey said:


> (sorry if the answer to my question has already been answered) For those who can see the early discount, how much is OACE?


40% off at 179€.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (May 20, 2020)

*And your next Spitfire Purchase will be?*

Hard to make a choice...


----------



## Monkberry (May 20, 2020)

Technostica said:


> The SOUND DUST bundles are whispering to me ...


They got me last week with the new Sax thingamabob. I love Pendle's work!


----------



## Rory (May 20, 2020)

*”And your next Spitfire Purchase will be?”*

I’ll decide May 30/31 whether to make my first Spitfire purchase, which would be BBC Symphony Orchestra Core. May 30 is when Spitfire will let me download the BBC Discover version so that I can try out the product, having filled out a lengthy questionnaire for the privilege, and May 31 is the last day that Spitfire will sell me Core for US$350, which is the most that I’m prepared to pay for it.

On May 25, I’ll have a look at what Spitfire has on sale, although the sale marketing strategy is childish and neither impresses me nor has me chomping at the bit.


----------



## StillLife (May 20, 2020)

Technostica said:


> The SOUND DUST bundles are whispering to me ...


Highly recommended!


----------



## Monkberry (May 20, 2020)

Somebody talk me out of Tundra. psst..talk me out of is code for talk me into...


----------



## Artemi (May 20, 2020)

I'm wondering if the SSO was even cheaper in the past? maybe 65% if anyone recalls?


----------



## Mornats (May 20, 2020)

Monkberry said:


> Somebody talk me out of Tundra. psst..talk me out of is code for talk me into...


If you hate getting a shiver down the spine when playing a patch then don't buy it.


----------



## Monkberry (May 20, 2020)

Mornats said:


> If you hate getting a shiver down the spine when playing a patch then don't buy it.


That's all the push I need. I'm about to watch the walkthrough for the 100th time. Then I'll dig out my list of rational responses as to why I don't need this, and then (of course) I'll pull trigger. It is a good discount though..... (see how that works)


----------



## BassClef (May 20, 2020)

Consona said:


> Anyone interested in my Albion II Loegria?



ME!


----------



## JyTy (May 20, 2020)

I’m looking at EW choir for sometime now... 🤔


----------



## Consona (May 20, 2020)

BassClef said:


> ME!


Cool!

Here's the Spitfire's answer:


Spoiler


----------



## make_j (May 21, 2020)

Scamper said:


> The percussion at 40% off will also complete the whole orchestra nicely.



Joby perc? Actually "Symphony Complete" will be a nice bundle after Hurwitz purchase, perc + piano with bigger discount percentage. And it includes Masse as well, currently it seems to be a bit unclear whether Hurwitz bundle alone enables Masse or not (maybe Spitfire will still clarify this point soon).


----------



## CatOrchestra (May 21, 2020)

It was going to be BBC Core with the Eric Whitacre Choir as a complement...but I changed my mind and I will now go for the VSL Big Bang Orchestra: Ganymede (SATB Choir) instead. And use the "saved" money to get a bit better intro Violin (instead of 600 Euro violin it will be an 800-900 Euro violin) to learn on. Any thoughts?


----------



## Scamper (May 21, 2020)

make_j said:


> Joby perc? Actually "Symphony Complete" will be a nice bundle after Hurwitz purchase, perc + piano with bigger discount percentage. And it includes Masse as well, currently it seems to be a bit unclear whether Hurwitz bundle alone enables Masse or not (maybe Spitfire will still clarify this point soon).



Right, completing the "Symphony Complete" bundle would bring the Joby Burgess Percussion down to about 50%. I'm pretty sure, that you will have Masse once you get all 3 symphonic libraries. And if you don't have it automatically, you can just complete the "Spitfire Symphony Orchestra" bundle, which will be free, since you're not paying for Masse there.


----------



## AndyP (May 21, 2020)

Nothing. I lack the motivation to buy, somehow. Tundra smiles at me, but somehow I'm not smiling back.


----------



## Ray Toler (May 22, 2020)

I'm planning on OACE and maybe a <$100 extra, but am curious about the differences between OACE and Orchestral Swarm. In my views of the various trailers and walkthroughs, OACE seems to be a bit more flexible and fits more closely with SCS and Tundra (both of which I have), while OS seems to be geared a bit more toward SSO, which I don't have yet and probably won't for another year or two.

Is there something I'm overlooking? Should I really be aiming for both of them? Is there something in OS that makes it more useful? A better fit for SCS / Tundra / BBCSO?


----------



## ism (May 22, 2020)

Ray Toler said:


> I'm planning on OACE and maybe a <$100 extra, but am curious about the differences between OACE and Orchestral Swarm. In my views of the various trailers and walkthroughs, OACE seems to be a bit more flexible and fits more closely with SCS and Tundra (both of which I have), while OS seems to be geared a bit more toward SSO, which I don't have yet and probably won't for another year or two.
> 
> Is there something I'm overlooking? Should I really be aiming for both of them? Is there something in OS that makes it more useful? A better fit for SCS / Tundra / BBCSO?


I’d say the key difference lies in the pointalistic nature of OS. Its simply a very different quality of texture. All will mix well with SSO.

And of course the OACE waves, which are their own thing.


----------



## Saya (May 22, 2020)

Scamper said:


> Right, completing the "Symphony Complete" bundle would bring the Joby Burgess Percussion down to about 50%. I'm pretty sure, that you will have Masse once you get all 3 symphonic libraries. And if you don't have it automatically, you can just complete the "Spitfire Symphony Orchestra" bundle, which will be free, since you're not paying for Masse there.




I just completing the SSO bundle by this sale, however, Masse is not coming(yet)... And if I manually checkout SSO bundle again, yes the price is 0 but it does not allow you to pay the amount, saying amount is invalid. Checking out SSO bundle with other products it will give you full prices. I'm not sure what are they doing but quite annoying actually. I mailed to customer service and waited for 2 days , no response yet...


----------



## yiph2 (May 22, 2020)

Saya said:


> I just completing the SSO bundle by this sale, however, Masse is not coming(yet)... And if I manually checkout SSO bundle again, yes the price is 0 but it does not allow you to pay the amount, saying amount is invalid. Checking out SSO bundle with other products it will give you full prices. I'm not sure what are they doing but quite annoying actually. I mailed to customer service and waited for 2 days , no response yet...


Interesting... It seems like when I add the JH Pro bundle in the cart, then add the SSO bundle, it works. SSO is $0 if the bundle is in there.


----------



## Saya (May 22, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Interesting... It seems like when I add the JH Pro bundle in the cart, then add the SSO bundle, it works. SSO is $0 if the bundle is in there.



I didn't realize that I could complete SSO at same time, after I finished order on JH bundle and finally realized I've completed SSO by seeing my wishlist SSO's price is now TBC... and then.. then.. 
then Masse never comes


----------



## yiph2 (May 22, 2020)

Saya said:


> I didn't realize that I could complete SSO at same time, after I finished order on JH bundle and finally realized I've completed SSO by seeing my wishlist SSO's price is now TBC... and then.. then..
> then Masse never comes


If I buy the JH bundle with SSO for $0 I assume I'll get Masse?


----------



## dpasdernick (May 22, 2020)

Hollywood Orchestra by East West.


----------



## Thundercat (May 22, 2020)

Saya said:


> I didn't realize that I could complete SSO at same time, after I finished order on JH bundle and finally realized I've completed SSO by seeing my wishlist SSO's price is now TBC... and then.. then..
> then Masse never comes


Contact their tech support; they are pretty cool. Maybe they'll give it to you...


----------



## Marsen (May 23, 2020)

Masse is now included in the JH Bundle. Check website.😉


----------



## Loïc D (May 23, 2020)

Studio Strings Pro to complete the bundle.
How is Joby Burgess Percs ?
I have percs from different sources and find it hard to make them sound cohesive...


----------



## StillLife (May 23, 2020)

LowweeK said:


> Studio Strings Pro to complete the bundle.
> How is Joby Burgess Percs ?
> I have percs from different sources and find it hard to make them sound cohesive...


The strings are really good! I am thinking about completing the other way around by getting the brass and winds. You'd recommend, I guess?


----------



## StillLife (May 23, 2020)

Monkberry said:


> Somebody talk me out of Tundra. psst..talk me out of is code for talk me into...


You just got Neo. Dive into that one, Tundra will be on sale again.
See, I tried.


----------



## Loïc D (May 23, 2020)

I’d recommend the WW, quite good.
Brass has a lack of body, probably the less successful part of the collection. 
If you’re looking for that big Hollywood brass sound, you should pass.
I like the trumpets though.


----------



## StillLife (May 23, 2020)

LowweeK said:


> I’d recommend the WW, quite good.
> Brass has a lack of body, probably the less successful part of the collection.
> If you’re looking for that big Hollywood brass sound, you should pass.
> I like the trumpets though.


Thanks. No, not looking for epic. More into quiet detail, choral, indie. That something this brass can do?


----------



## make_j (May 23, 2020)

Saya said:


> then Masse never comes



I bought JH on Wednesday, no signs of Masse at that time. Then on Friday I received an e-mail notification about Masse being ready for download, so I'm sure that they will add it for you as well.


----------



## rottoy (May 23, 2020)

I will not buy this sample, it is scratched.


----------



## Monkberry (May 23, 2020)

StillLife said:


> You just got Neo. Dive into that one, Tundra will be on sale again.
> See, I tried.


Oh I got both of them shortly after writing that. I wanted Neo the moment it was released and I heard the woodwinds with the saxophones included, but had spent a lot on other products at the time so I decided to wait. Tundra was not something I actually needed as my hard drives show I'm a sucker for string libraries, but it does bring something a little different to the table and at 40% off it's a great deal. I ended up getting Symphonic Strings Evolutions also. That was my first Evolutions library and probably not my last.


----------



## StillLife (May 23, 2020)

Monkberry said:


> Oh I got both of them shortly after writing that. I wanted Neo the moment it was released and I heard the woodwinds with the saxophones included, but had spent a lot on other products at the time so I decided to wait. Tundra was not something I actually needed as my hard drives show I'm a sucker for string libraries, but it does bring something a little different to the table and at 40% off it's a great deal. I ended up getting Symphonic Strings Evolutions also. That was my first Evolutions library and probably not my last.


As I said: i tried.... Enjoy your new toys!


----------



## wilifordmusic (May 23, 2020)

StillLife said:


> Thanks. No, not looking for epic. More into quiet detail, choral, indie. That something this brass can do?


I find that the all of the Studio Pro series works well for all the bits, quiet to epic. 
The mics give you many sound options and the instruments were recorded at lower dynamics so the actual instrument timbre is correct. Quiet is a mellower sound and loud has a bit of edge without being hyped.
Some of the cross-fades are a bit lumpy so I tend to choose the timbre of the instrument with CC1 and then use CC11 more for the actual dynamics heard. I don't find the amount of work to make the libraries work any more excessive than anything else out there.
Hope this makes sense for you.
I personally find the Studio series with BHCT, OS and Kepler all work well together.

good luck, Steve


----------



## Afanasyev (May 23, 2020)

I'll pass this sale, since there is nothing really that I NEED right now. I think, that I have enough (more than enough actually) tools for now to work with. Yeah, there are some libs that I'd like to put my hands on, but I don't obsessed with them, so they can wait for sure.


----------



## Heledir (May 23, 2020)

Spitfire Harp, once Spring Sale is open to my unspecial self. 
Pretty much only because of the 'legato' articulation (I'm not entirely sure what is is actually called). My no.1 gripe with sampled harps is how 'ploinky' they sound. Like, I know how orchestral harps are played, but... 
Anyway - judging from the walkthrough, that's precicely the kind of harp sound I've been looking for.


----------



## holywilly (May 23, 2020)

Joby Burgess Percs is one of my favorite percussion library, I have use it for many of the film scores. I usually blend this with BBCSO’s percussion, quite a pleasing result.


----------



## easyrider (May 23, 2020)

I think I’ll get BBCSO Pro and Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects...I’ve been working from home since March 20th so I saved a lot on fuel to work costs...general day to day living costs and in lockdown I have really simplified my diet and routine...

I’ve done a lot of batch cooking...and frozen stuff then rotated it to keep things interesting..I have had no takeaways, not been the pub as their all closed,and its amazing how day to day expenditure can add up to something substantial if your lucky enough to have income at this time.

Pointless spending is so easy to fall into and one thing I have learnt form this lockdown situation is that a lot of my spending was distraction to provide pseudo gratification...

Looks like I won’t be returning to work until September so I think I’m going to knuckle down and pay my car loan off early....after I’ve treated myself to some spitfire treats for being sensible for the past 2 months.

The Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects is a lot of libraries for the money and at standard pricing v current sale pricing I‘m thinking why not....


----------



## Marsen (May 23, 2020)

StillLife said:


> Thanks. No, not looking for epic. More into quiet detail, choral, indie. That something this brass can do?


Maybe this helps, as it is not posted by spitfire:


I´m looking for an more intimate sound, not epic at all (as I already have Cinebrass doing that for me)
After listening to this, I´m sure to complete the Studio Orchestra Pro (I have the Studio Strings Pro, which are great).
In my opinion, even the Brass Pro are great. You shouldn´t expect a huge sound like Lyndhurst Hall in a studio version.


----------



## StillLife (May 23, 2020)

Marsen said:


> Maybe this helps, as it is not posted by spitfire:
> 
> 
> I´m looking for an more intimate sound, not epic at all (as I already have Cinebrass doing that for me)
> ...



Thanks, sounds pretty good to me, overall. Other thing: do you know if one can upgrade from core orchestra to pro orchestra? I know its possible for the individual libraries, but what about the collections? If a simple prize-difference upgrade is possible, I might upgrade to orchestra core first (from strings core) and after that to orchestra pro. That way I'd have the core versions for my laptop.


----------



## yiph2 (May 23, 2020)

StillLife said:


> Thanks, sounds pretty good to me, overall. Other thing: do you know if one can upgrade from core orchestra to pro orchestra? I know its possible for the individual libraries, but what about the collections? If a simple prize-difference upgrade is possible, I might upgrade to orchestra core first (from strings core) and after that to orchestra pro. That way I'd have the core versions for my laptop.


I think they will subtract the price you paid for core into pro


----------



## Mornats (May 23, 2020)

I have SStO Core and these are my non-sale upgrade prices for each of the individual upgrade and the orchestra upgrade.


----------



## Marsen (May 23, 2020)

StillLife said:


> Thanks, sounds pretty good to me, overall. Other thing: do you know if one can upgrade from core orchestra to pro orchestra? I know its possible for the individual libraries, but what about the collections? If a simple prize-difference upgrade is possible, I might upgrade to orchestra core first (from strings core) and after that to orchestra pro. That way I'd have the core versions for my laptop.


I don't know, but i'm pretty sure that Spitfire offers something. 
Btw, do you know, that you can purge the other microphones and save the patch with only 1 mic in seperate folder? So you can build your own light-ressource version for your laptop with the advantage of more articulations and Instruments.


----------



## Rossy (May 23, 2020)

If solo strings go on sale, or a ridiculous low upgrade price from BBC core to full.


----------



## yiph2 (May 23, 2020)

Rossy said:


> If solo strings go on sale, or a ridiculous low upgrade price from BBC core to full.


Same intro price from BBCSO to pro as the release date


----------



## Technostica (May 23, 2020)

Rossy said:


> If solo strings go on sale..


This is 40% off as are most single libraries older than 6 to 12 months.


----------



## StillLife (May 23, 2020)

Thanks, Mornats and Marsen, good info! It seems that I can safely buy the core version first, but the purge-trick is also handy.

Anyway... now I am also contemplating Kepler, to go with the studio orchestra. But wondering if it might be too 'Big' sounding. Anyone has it?


----------



## Loïc D (May 23, 2020)

Yes, Studio Brass can achieve lovely things in the quieter register. There are not many dynamic layers though.
I’m pretty sure SA has deals for people wanting to upgrade from Core to Professional.
Pro brings more instruments and mic positions.


----------



## Michel Simons (May 23, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Pointless spending is so easy to fall into and one thing I have learnt form this lockdown situation is that a lot of my spending was distraction to provide pseudo gratification...



A bit like buying sample libraries then.


----------



## StillLife (May 23, 2020)

Technostica said:


> This is 40% off as are most single libraries older than 6 to 12 months.


Solo Strings is one of my favourite SA libraries. Close mic + tree mic around 45%: lovely sound (courtesy to ISM).


----------



## visiblenoise (May 23, 2020)

I'm considering BBCSO Core, because I'm on a computer that was very middling even in 2010. Even if I bought an SSD to accommodate any pro versions of Spitfire libraries, I'm pretty sure my CPU wouldn't be able to handle it.

I currently have Studio Orchestra Core and Albion One - any thoughts on whether it's worth getting BBCSO Core, or better to wait to upgrade my computer so I can look at getting either Studio Orchestra Pro or BBCSO Pro?


----------



## StillLife (May 23, 2020)

visiblenoise said:


> I'm considering BBCSO Core, because I'm on a computer that was very middling even in 2010. Even if I bought an SSD to accommodate any pro versions of Spitfire libraries, I'm pretty sure my CPU wouldn't be able to handle it.
> 
> I currently have Studio Orchestra Core and Albion One - any thoughts on whether it's worth getting BBCSO Core, or better to wait to upgrade my computer so I can look at getting either Studio Orchestra Pro or BBCSO Pro?


I would upgrade the PC first. Buying a library and not being to able to use it properly is very frustrating. Besides, with the libraries you have already I don't think BBC core will bring you that much new. And, in the meantime, get Discover for free to find out what BBC mat bring you.


----------



## Rex282 (May 23, 2020)

StillLife said:


> Anyway... now I am also contemplating Kepler, to go with the studio orchestra. But wondering if it might be too 'Big' sounding. Anyone has it?



Kepler is a lot of fun and sounds great however it is a resource hog.


----------



## Ivamusic (May 23, 2020)

Denkii said:


> For everyone looking into SSS: there's a bundle that includes SSS and Harps which is less expensive than SSS alone.
> See https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/justin-hurwitz-essential-selects/
> 
> Same goes for the entire Symphonic range + harps. This bundle is cheaper: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/justin-hurwitz-professional-selects/


Hey are you able to see how much spitfire solo strings are please, I can’t wait another 24 hrs 😒


----------



## RogiervG (May 24, 2020)

Ivamusic said:


> I can’t wait another 24 hrs 😒


sure you can.. just do it


----------



## Gerbil (May 24, 2020)

I would have gone for SSB but then downloaded OT's Sine player and discovered their store. I don't really want another whole brass section but do like the fact I can choose what I want from the JXL library.

Once OT have their entire catalogue loaded that's going to be a serious challenge to Spitfire - probably their closest competitors - because I'm not going to want to buy whole orchestras or sections for hundreds when there's a great sounding pick-n-mix alternative available. If Spitfire follow suite then I'll absolutely grab bits and bobs from them. But the days of splashing hundreds on something I'll probably only end up using 30% of are disappearing, if not gone.


----------



## Artemi (May 24, 2020)

Gerbil said:


> I would have gone for SSB but then downloaded OT's Sine player and discovered their store. I don't really want another whole brass section but do like the fact I can choose what I want from the JXL library.



I really want it to go that way, imagine buying only a section you feel that gonna fit your workflow.
Also I think that there is some precent of luck when a company do samples, some instruments just gonna have some magic to them.


----------



## jaketanner (May 24, 2020)

Denkii said:


> For everyone looking into SSS: there's a bundle that includes SSS and Harps which is less expensive than SSS alone.
> See https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/justin-hurwitz-essential-selects/
> 
> Same goes for the entire Symphonic range + harps. This bundle is cheaper: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/justin-hurwitz-professional-selects/


WOW...I was just looking at SSS and thought maybe a bit high, but this is a great deal..I have Cineharps already, but who can't use one more harp.. LOL.


----------



## Ray Toler (May 24, 2020)

Jake, see my post from the Spitfire Wishlist thread. I break down some "roll your own" bundles using the JH Pro as a base. It really is an incredible deal, and you can get a lot for less than the sale price of the SSO by itself.

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/spitfire-spring-wishlist-2020.91705/post-4564262


----------



## paularthur (May 24, 2020)

I'm going to blaspheme but I wish I could trade Tundra for Neo, the small size & the Segla textures, ugh...


----------



## StillLife (May 24, 2020)

paularthur said:


> I'm going to blaspheme but I wish I could trade Tundra for Neo, the small size & the Segla textures, ugh...


I am with you.


----------



## Mornats (May 25, 2020)

I grabbed my solo strings upgrade and will have to download it overnight (17mbps dang). I was wondering if you can download the virtuoso cello and violin separately or if they're just bundled in with the 48gb download? Might be nice to download one today.

So, after that I noticed I can get OACE for £127 as part of the scoring essentials bundle (I have Albion One too). That's the cheapest I've seen it but I didn't want to spend much more... Dang!


----------



## mekosmowski (May 25, 2020)

I just made my very first Spitfire purchase!

Hg2O, their waterharp. I'm saving for full Kontakt soon and have always wanted a waterharp sample.


----------



## easyrider (May 29, 2020)

So far I’ve bought:

Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects
SStO Core
SStO Pro

I already Albion Tundra and I can Pick up the rest in the Collection for £197 Each...that’s 50.5% off...doubt we will see single Albions on sale for that for a while...


----------



## StillLife (May 29, 2020)

I have completed the Studio Orchestra Pro (to my great pleasure). Still contemplating: Ricotti Mallets, Symphonic Organ, Percussion swarm. Anyone any experience with Percussion Swarm? Hard to find user demo's. How versatile a library is it?


----------



## Levon (May 29, 2020)

easyrider said:


> So far I’ve bought:
> 
> Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects
> SStO Core
> ...


What are your thoughts on the JH Pro bundle? Putting the great price to one side, I'm still undecided.


----------



## easyrider (May 29, 2020)

Levon said:


> What are your thoughts on the JH Pro bundle? Putting the great price to one side, I'm still undecided.



It’s brilliant....some don’t like big but have both the woodwinds put a smile on my face!


----------



## easyrider (Jun 25, 2020)

What are peoples thought’s on percussion swarm?


----------

